
What is the most secure and ethical messaging/broadcast platform? - xorxarle
I&#x27;ve left facebook, and so I&#x27;ve also said goodbye to Messenger.  I already use Telegram and Discord (I know nothing about it&#x27;s privacy&#x2F;ethicality), but I&#x27;m open to alternatives that are even better that I can encourage my friends and family to use with me.  What do you use and why HN?<p>Big thanks.
======
vbordo
Keybase is an awesome platform. Open-source, focused on security, and gaining
traction in the messaging space. Check them out
[https://keybase.io/](https://keybase.io/)

~~~
xorxarle
Thanks, I will.

